# Advise on Trailers



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I've been thinking of selling my current trailer and upgrading to a GN trailer. I don't want/need living quarters, but as I am dabbling more in competitive trail riding/endurance/clinics I would really like a place to sleep and store some stuff. 

I don't really want to buy from a dealer - funds are limited and I think I'd get a better deal buying privately. With that said, there isn't a whole lot out there right now that is in my price range and has what i"m looking for.

I did find this ad - which is a dealer. 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-travel-trai...er/1433182051?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I have been trying to find trailer reviews on line, but I'm finding it very difficult to get much info. 

Anyone have any input or advise?? 

I also came across a 2017 Logan Coach Crossfire. Seems like a pretty basic trailer but as i'm not looking for many bells & whistles it might fit my needs. I just worry about quality and longevity of the trailer itself. 

My biggest question is regarding materials. My current trailer is all steel. It is getting rusty and is heavy. BUT - we are able to do welding repairs ourselves if needed, plus it is sturdy. What are everyone's opinions on aluminum vs. steel? I live in Alberta - we do not have a lot of salt on our roads, but it can get quite wet with snow. 

Appreciate any and all opinions!!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I prefer steel over aluminum. I've seen what aluminum does in frigid weather in an accident, and it's not pretty. Cold aluminum is brittle and shears into pointed, skewering shards, while steel bends. I have seen horses severely injured in minor accidents due to aluminum trailers in the winter. I'd rather deal with rust repair and a little extra maintenance and weight for the safety of steel. Since you live in Alberta, it's something to consider if you will be hauling anywhere in the winter months. 



Logan coaches are basic, and tend to rust if not stored indoors, but they hold up ok if you take care of them. A friend has an older one and it's a beast. No bells and whistles, but it's sturdy and gets the job done.


----------



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't know much about Sooner, but I am on my 2nd Logan and love them! After Hurricane Harvey I traded my Logan Cowboy Package for a larger LQ because we needed someplace to stay while our house was being rebuilt. My gelding is a big pee-er and the whiz proof floors are fantastic. No mats to pull out and try to put back correctly.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I found you few places for reference and some pricing ideas...
https://www.dhmco.com/
https://horsetrailerworld.com/home/newhome.asp

Horse Trailer World has a a huge listing as does Dixie Horse & Mule Co.
If you can travel some...
I put in Michigan as a state for reference and many trailers in many brands, and price ranges appeared..
From luxury accommodations to realistic sized... some of everything appeared.
The one thing I did see is not all slant have the barred drop-down windows and to me that limits ventilation choices while traveling as I will not drop a window without bars in place for safety reasons when moving.
I also saw many widths.. the wider the longer your slant stalls will be.

There is something about the passenger side wall that looks funny to me on the trailer you linked to.
The metal just doesn't appear to be flat, or actually it looks like it may have been replaced.
You absolutely need to do a very in-depth appraisal and look-see on any trailer, but especially this one as it appears.

The trailer is dirty and that to me, since most "clean" up for a sale...well, there is a reason when you go to look at trailers on a sales yard they are clean inside.
How clean tells you something about how the trailer has been cared for over its lifetime...:neutral:
Buyer Beware no matter what you purchase.
Dealers usually also do a warranty...private purchase is "As Is"...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

OK...found the other part I was searching for... 
https://www.mrtruck.com
https://www.mrtruck.com/horsetrailerreview.htm

The second listing is reviews on horse trailers from professionals who go to the factory and watch how they are built...
Hope that gives you a place to start the search and some links.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks @horselovinguy, I'll check out those links. I'm not in a huge rush to buy right away, but could work something out if the right trailer came along. 

I try to pay attention to what folks around here are hauling; for the most part I think a lot of the newer trailers are all aluminum. But not being able to do my own weld repairs is a downside for me. 

I can't afford to be really picky..but there are a few things I won't compromise on. I actually really love my trailer, but the GN would be such a bonus!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Our Sooner is an '02 4 horse gooseneck with living quarters, all aluminum. During our research at the time of purchase Sooner was towards the top of the list in best made trailers. If I'm remembering right it was Eby, Hart, Sooner, 4-Star, and on down the line. Not that things haven't probably changed in the last 17 years but that trailer you linked was an '04 so there shouldn't be a big difference in quality in just 2 years. The way it has been cared for may be a changing factor but unless you can see it in person it's hard to tell if it's just cosmetic or used too hard. We have not had one structural problem with our trailer (knock on wood). The only thing I don't like about it is that the rear doors are 50/50 instead of 60/40 and our center door divider is not removable. From the pics it looks like it is on that trailer but the doors are still 50/50. 

One thing you need to be aware of is newer trucks with older gooseneck trailers. They've jacked the new trucks up so high that you can't tow the older trailers level, which is not a good thing. Our towing truck is a '97 so we're good but hubby figured out he couldn't buy a new truck without buying me a new trailer. I don't know what year the truck can be without a bed height problem.

Good luck in your trailer search.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks @JCnGrace - really appreciate your input. Do you use your trailer a lot??? My concern is that in the summer I use mine nearly every week - to go to lessons as well as travel down lots of gravel roads for trail rides/endurance rides, etc. 

My truck is a '13 3/4 ton dodge diesel. I will definitely look into how the GN would fit my truck as I am definitely NOT buying a new truck as well!! I've seen a few guys hauling GN trailers around here with their jacked up trucks and it looks just ridiculous - almost like the horses will slide out the back doors! My truck is stock and does not have a lift (nor do I ever plan on putting one in it).

I was also curious about the divider as I really like having a larger space in which to load the horses. 

Has your trailer suffered from must rust or anything??


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@cbar, we used to use it a lot for camping/trail riding but the last few years it has sat parked in the barn lot. Not weekly, more like an average of monthly (also have a 2 horse for day or to the vet trips) and the only place we dealt with gravel roads other than just lanes leading to the camping area was on our annual trip to a trail ride in Missouri. No rust, we did have to reseal the roof seams last year because it had developed a leak in the LQ section so just did the whole length plus the vents while we were at it.


----------

